# Bolt VOX without Cablecard



## Kabar (Dec 1, 2018)

is there anything I can do my VOX without a cable card? I've changed to AT&T Uverse (they do not provide a cable card) but would like to continue using my VOX as a DVR / Streamer. Can I get any channels via internet?
Is this even possible or am I just screwed?

Thank you in Advance.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Please add your location to your profile.


----------



## Kabar (Dec 1, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Please add your location to your profile.


Done.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Kabar said:


> Done.


Thank you. Perhaps someone in your area can provide accurate information.


----------



## Kabar (Dec 1, 2018)

I believe this would be a general question of functionality of the Tivo VOX without a CableCard.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

U-Verse is IP based and not compatible with any HD-based Tivo, all you can use on it would be the streaming apps, it will not work as a DVR since U-Verse doesn't provide any channels you can receive.


----------



## Kabar (Dec 1, 2018)

Thank you Diane, I suspected this was the case. Thought someone might have an idea what I can do with it now... I guess it's a boat anchor at this point. $500 down the drain.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Kabar said:


> I believe this would be a general question of functionality of the Tivo VOX without a CableCard.


Why not use the TiVo with an antenna?


----------



## Kabar (Dec 1, 2018)

Tivo told me that the Bolt VOX does not have this capability. It's cablecard only, I would need to get the Bolt OVA.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Kabar said:


> Tivo told me that the Bolt VOX does not have this capability. It's cablecard only, I would need to get the Bolt OVA.


Buy Now
Well, according to the above link, the standard Bolt VOX does indeed have OTA capabilities. There is the Bolt OTA VOX which only does OTA, not cable, the opposite of what you were told. 
Some folks have a very low opinion of the current offshore support CSR's.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> Buy Now
> Well, according to the above link, the standard Bolt VOX does indeed have OTA capabilities. There is the Bolt OTA VOX which only does OTA, not cable, the opposite of what you were told.
> Some folks have a very low opinion of the current offshore support CSR's.


Note that that is a 500GB Bolt. 1TB is cable only. The 3TB I just bought on Amazon is cable only.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

No guessing needed. Just look it up: https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table


----------



## Kabar (Dec 1, 2018)

Yep, confirmed, The 3TB VOX is Digital Cable only. I had to cancel my account. They did ask if I was interested in purchasing a OVA. lol


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Kabar said:


> Tivo told me that the Bolt VOX does not have this capability. *It's cablecard only*, I would need to get the Bolt OVA.


I was afraid for you that you were going to say this (that you had a cablecard-only Bolt). Sigh. 

At the very least, sell the box here or at eBay/Craigslist and get _something_ back out of it? E.g. especially for the hard drive, which has been discontinued by Western Digital and which comes at a dear price.


----------

